# MODEL 727 SPEAKERS not 721...by MISSION



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

What a DUMMY I am...:duh: :duh: 

That's what I get for trying to remember at work what they were. . . sorry!

Mission model 727
two way reflex
150 max
20 min
8 ohmn
91dba
Each speaker has a fuse in the back plate
wood grain finish like light cherry??
does that help anybody recognize them?

thanks
Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think these are a very popular speaker, but I've never heard them. I think they've been around for a while. What is it you want to know about them? Are you looking at buying?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Sonnie

I had them given to me...

look great & sound great, but I know absolutely nothing about them.

Ht set up is with Paradigms & wifey says "oh, those look pretty"...
(wood grain vs. black i guess) So for the w.a.f. (wife acceptance factor)
i was going to consider moving the missions to L R position, and I do agree
they do look good setting on the wood pedestals. I just dont want to sonically
screw up the front sound. Any help would be great. If the sound is somewhat different
from l to ctr to r, is it indeed time to eq each of the channels to balance it out?

Mike


----------

